
Show HN: TheKnob – sound volume control knob made of concrete and RGB lights - teemofeev
https://theknob.co/
======
rubyn00bie
Really neat little project!

I would have loved to paid more attention but easily the most unusable website
I've used in a while. Like seriously, it's awful if you scroll up an down a
couple times because you're pushing URL changes. Then because everything
animates it starts chugging a long, doing weird shit, like not going back.
It's a single page it doesn't need to change the fucking URL or even worse
animate those changes...

On the plus side, the website looks really nice even if it is unusable.

~~~
tsomctl
Not sure what pisses me off more. That, or the music autoplaying.

~~~
jbverschoor
Or breaking the back button

~~~
pedroma
People just need to know when to use replaceState instead of pushState.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/History/rep...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/History/replaceState)

~~~
splintercell
pushState maybe sometimes used but replaceState should never be used.

Seriously, many times I was on a website where scrawling introduce you to new
article but it also replace the URL oh, now I wanted to go back to the
original article because I wanted to share with you but I couldn't. at least
with a push State I could retrace my steps and not rely on the developer
guessing where I might have been going.

------
asguy
As an aside: this is the first time I’ve seen scrolling the page implemented
with history. This feels like an anti-pattern; I had to hit back 4 times to
return to HN.

~~~
mey
I couldn't get Firefox Preview on mobile to get back to HN.

~~~
somishere
Combined with the url back nav issue it crashed mine :)

------
egypturnash
So it's a PowerMate
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffin_PowerMate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffin_PowerMate))
except made from concrete?

(Huh, apparently Griffin stopped making them in 2018, so I guess there's room
for a replacement. I covet one every time I remember they exist but I never
quite covet one enough to actually want to spend the money getting one...)

~~~
rootusrootus
I have an older PowerMate (USB, not Bluetooth) that I used about 15 years ago
in my first carputer. It's really good for that, better than relying on just a
touchscreen. The carputer is long gone, but that Griffin PowerMate is sitting
on my desk in front of me right now. Still wonder if I can find another clever
use for it.

~~~
jb0x168
I've been using an ElGato StreamDeck repurposed as a global mute button (among
other things) for Zoom, Webex, etc. The Powermate could be pretty nifty for
this as well, using the radial menus to quickly get at globals like
mute/unmute, start/stop video, etc

------
serf
it's already said in this thread, but wow am I impressed with how many things
are working against me on this website.

1) scroll is totally hijacked into discrete intervals, those discrete
intervals count as page loads (destroying web history and any chance of using
the back button),

2) auto-playing media that isn't default-muted that starts with loud music
rather than a soft lead-in or voice,

3) and after you trudge through the mess, the site doesn't really work at
reasonably average resolutions, explain much, or offer a product.

The straight thingiverse link[0] that's on the site is a better, more
descriptive advertisement for this project than the project's site itself --
not good.

[0]:
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4424564](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4424564)

~~~
teemofeev
Hey, We didn't expect such huge feedback, and the website was made just for
fun without any testing. We know that the webpage is ugly. Moreover, we're
hosting it on a limited free Firebase tier. Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
tkzed49
Seems like this is inspired by DIYPerks' video from a few years ago, is it
not?

[https://youtu.be/sJ5vhShdVjo](https://youtu.be/sJ5vhShdVjo)

~~~
jedimastert
I was just checking to see if someone else had posted the link.

I think that the concept of a knob made of concrete could definitely be made
through independent invention given that concrete is a popular aesthetic right
now, but it still wiggles it's eyebrows...

~~~
DanBC
DIY Perks is credited in the Thingiverse page.

[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4424564](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4424564)

> So, driven by the idea, I began to look for some inspiration and finally
> found this awesome video made by DIY Perks youtu.be/sJ5vhShdVjo I am
> starting to develop.

~~~
jedimastert
Super glad to hear!

------
smabie
Why can't I go back? Cool product, but this is the worst webpage I have ever
had the privilege of using.

~~~
teemofeev
Hey, We didn't expect such huge feedback, and the website was made just for
fun without any testing. We know that the webpage is ugly. Moreover, we're
hosting it on a limited free Firebase tier. Sorry for the inconvenience.

As a temporary solution, you could use
[https://hackaday.io/project/172188-control-your-audio-wit-
th...](https://hackaday.io/project/172188-control-your-audio-wit-theknob).

------
sertsa
Actual build instructions at: [https://hackaday.io/project/172188-control-
your-audio-wit-th...](https://hackaday.io/project/172188-control-your-audio-
wit-theknob)

~~~
brokenmachine
Thank you.

The site felt like more like one of those old adventure game puzzles than an
actual website with information.

------
ConcernedCoder
Screwing with the browser history == "The abomination that causes instant
abandonment"

~~~
teemofeev
Sorry for the inconvenience. We've updated the website. I've removed the
clunky scroll and the browser history issue. I hope it works better now.

------
teemofeev
We are getting a lot of questions about the knob.

Here is some info to avoid any confusion:

The concept of the knob made of concrete is fully inspired by DIY Perks. But
we are added a lot of perks, like:

\- Open-source Arduino-compatible firmware so you can add your functionalities
and light effects;

\- The audio is controlled with the HID library instead of potentiometer;
spare time - There are one audio input and two outputs that can be switched
with the hardware switch;

\- Bonus option is you can use it as a scrolling knob;

\- The audio lines are connected to the microcontroller and you can add light
effects relative to the sound;

\- It is 3d printed and we also added a 3d printable model of the mold for the
concrete part;

If you are interested in buying one of the samples please email us, we'll try
to figure something out. This way you will help us understand how desirable
the product is.

Thank you and Have a nice day ;)

------
tonetheman
... sigh ... the back button ... sites that mess with the back button should
not be allowed on the internet.

~~~
PascLeRasc
How is this even achieved? I've made websites before, but I don't know how
you'd even go about hijacking the back button like this.

~~~
Hamuko
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/History/pus...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/History/pushState)

~~~
quickthrower2
It should require a click action in my book. Bad web standards (== bad google)

------
pachico
Sounds like a nice DIY weekend project indeed!

~~~
teemofeev
Yep. And even after weeks touching the concrete surface, it still feels
awesome. Sometimes I wish there was a concrete mouse :D

~~~
Hackbraten
Will it be available for purchase?

~~~
teemofeev
I'm not sure yet. We have several manually assembled samples now, but it isn't
easy to produce a lot of them without a proper production line... If you're
interested in getting one of these samples you can email at
brainhublab@gmail.com, we'll try to figure out how to send one to you.

~~~
lukevp
If you made your own board pcb and ordered them populated with everything but
the rgb ring and switches, I bet you could get the soldering time down to 2
minutes or so per device, especially if you made custom jigs to hold
everything in place. I could see a price point of $100 totally reasonable for
this, especially if the user can easily swap knobs. Bulk manufacture of the
concrete knobs should be easy, as long as you can make sure the molds are
reusable. Seems totally marketable to me, why not throw it up on Kickstarter
with a $50k goal and a $80 early bird price? If it doesn’t fund, who cares?
You’ve already done the work to make the prototype.

~~~
aspenmayer
In all fairness, it looks like user DIY Perks on YouTube already did the work
to make the prototype. I’m not sure what’s different about this version; I’m
sure it could even be superior. But let’s put credit where it’s due.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ5vhShdVjo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ5vhShdVjo)

~~~
lukevp
Thanks for sharing. They’re obviously inspired by that one from a materials
point of view, but the technical implementation is far different. There are
some major limitations on the YouTube one. First of all, it’s a potentiometer
not a rotary encoder, so it has a start and a stop. Second, it is controlling
an audio signal directly, not using a PC, so it is not usable in the same way.
Audio would need to be routed through the knob. This wouldn’t work for a setup
like mine that has balanced outs directly from a sound card to my monitors. I
would want a digital control. I’m not sure why the YouTube video recommends a
linear pot specifically either, an audio taper pot should be used which is
logarithmic. The one in the OP also has a push button which opens up more
functionality.

~~~
teemofeev
To avoid any confusion:

The concept of the knob made of concrete is fully inspired by DIY Perks. But
we are added a lot of perks, like:

\- Open-source Arduino-compatible firmware so you can add your functionalities
and light effects;

\- The audio is controlled with the HID library instead of potentiometer;
spare time \- There are one audio input and two outputs that can be switched
with the hardware switch;

\- Bonus option is you can use it as a scrolling knob;

\- The audio lines are connected to the microcontroller and you can add light
effects relative to the sound;

\- It is 3d printed and we also added a 3d printable model of the mold for the
concrete part;

Have a nice day ;)

~~~
aspenmayer
Wow! That’s amazing level of improvements!

I’m glad people share their inventions online in this open way. It helps us
all get better ideas. I hope you didn’t think I was saying anything negative
about your new improved version! It looks fantastic.

Thanks for the details and thank you for sharing.

------
teemofeev
If someone is still reading this:

We're the developers of TheKnob.

Please tell us how would you like us to improve the knob itself?

Would you buy it?

Would you like to see it as a DIY kit or ready-to-use product?

We're using plastic for the bottom frame now, maybe we should consider using
aluminum or wood frame?

------
chris_st
I have... somewhere... a stainless steel knob, designed to control the volume,
that was wonderful to feel and turn. Alas, the driver was incredibly flaky,
and just wouldn't work consistently. I ought to dig it up and see if I can
reverse engineer it.

~~~
jedimastert
Is it, by any chance, a Griffin Powermate?
<[https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Griffin_PowerMate>](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Griffin_PowerMate>)

~~~
chris_st
Yup! I may give their drivers another try... this is a different computer,
with a later OS.

Alas, they no longer support it. Ah well...

------
cocktailpeanuts
I swear there was some startup that raised millions of dollars to do exactly
this, but can't remember the name. It could be a YC company. Anyone know?

~~~
teemofeev
Interesting... I've never seen the startup doing something like this, we were
inspired by DIYPerks on youtube.

------
Animats
Does this sell for $495 or $4.95?

~~~
teemofeev
We're not ready to sell any of these yet. If you're interested in getting one
of the samples please email us. I'm not sure, but I hope we'll figure
something out.

------
kaushikt
This is a great project. Yes, the website sucks a bit but that can be fixed.

Good job !!

~~~
teemofeev
Thanks!

We didn't expect such huge feedback, and the website was made just for fun
without any testing. We know that the webpage is ugly. Moreover, we're hosting
it on a limited free Firebase tier. Sorry for the inconvenience.

As a temporary solution, you could use
[https://hackaday.io/project/172188-control-your-audio-wit-
th...](https://hackaday.io/project/172188-control-your-audio-wit-theknob).

Maybe I'll fix the webpage in the next couple of days

------
Awelton
Whoever designed this train wreck of a web page should be tarred, feathered,
and publicly flogged on national television as a warning to anyone that might
be tempted to make something similar.

~~~
teemofeev
Hey, We didn't expect such huge feedback, and the website was made just for
fun without any testing. We know that the webpage is ugly. Moreover, we're
hosting it on a limited free Firebase tier. Sorry for the inconvenience.

~~~
quickthrower2
I’m sorry your getting such a hard time from HN.

~~~
teemofeev
Sorry for the inconvenience. We've updated the website. I hope it works better
now.

------
mesozoic
Website usability vomit

~~~
teemofeev
Hey, We didn't expect such huge feedback, and the website was made just for
fun without any testing. We know that the webpage is ugly. Moreover, we're
hosting it on a limited free Firebase tier. Sorry for the inconvenience.

As a temporary solution, you could use
[https://hackaday.io/project/172188-control-your-audio-wit-
th...](https://hackaday.io/project/172188-control-your-audio-wit-theknob).

